# Portlets und JSP 2.0



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (29. Mrz 2007)

Gibt es in Portlet-JSPs Möglichkeiten, an die Portlet-Preferences per EL heranzukommen?

${renderRequest.preferences()}

gibt es ja bereits. Aber dieses Objekt entspricht nicht den JavaBean-Conventions, sodass ich nicht an eine einzelen Einstellung rankomme. Natürlich kann ich mit ne Function basteln, aber es sollte doch auch was Vorderfiniertes geben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Mrz 2007)

hae? Im normalen Code kommste doch mit request.getPreferences() ran, oder?
Also müsstest du in der JSP dann eben
${portletRequest.preferences.peferenceY} rankommen, oder?
Ansonsten musste dir halt im in der Bean Delegate-Methoden schreiben, ist doch auch kein großer Akt.

Bzw. renderRequest.preferences...


----------



## Gast (30. Mrz 2007)

Ich möchte keinen "normalen Code", ich möchte JSP 2.0 in XML-Syntaxform.

${portletRequest.preferences.peferenceY} funktioniert nicht, da wird preferenceY als syntaktisch nicht vorhandenes Element erkannt - es gibt nunmal keine getPreferenceY()-Methode.

Und bevor ich mir irgendwelche Hilfsmittel bastel für immer wiederkehrende Probleme, die evtl. nicht nur ich habe, frag ich lieber mal nach, ob ich etwas noch nicht entdeckt habe.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (30. Mrz 2007)

Arghhh. Ich war's da oben.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Apr 2007)

wie wär's mit

```
${portletRequest.preferences.map['prefY']}
```

Über Map bekommst du die komplette Map, und auf Maps kannst du mit ['key'] auf die einzelnen Properties zugreifen


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (2. Apr 2007)

Danke, sowas hat mir gefehlt. Wieder was gelernt.


----------

